# How long does the whole cisa process takes?



## dzhivkov (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Anyone has an iadea how long would it take to obtain a permanent residence after you are selected from the EOI and you send your documents to apply if you don't have a job offer?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dzhivkov said:


> Hi everyone,
> Anyone has an iadea how long would it take to obtain a permanent residence after you are selected from the EOI and you send your documents to apply if you don't have a job offer?


Five years ago it was much quicker than we anticipated - we were expecting at least 6 months and once we'd submiitted everything it came through in about 2 months. But I don't know if things have changed in the last few years - you definitely need more points to get in without a job offer now.


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

They say once they have received your full visa application anything between 3 - 9mths. 3mths generally being if you have a job offer.


----------

